# Wage/tax Question



## Pab84 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi There new to this and first post 

I have had a job offer that looks to be going through with a possible move to New Zealand and I have been offered a wage of 27$ an hour and was wondering if this rate was enough to survive on i.e. house bills etc 

Also I have been looking for the amount of tax that is deducted from your wage each week and can seem to find this and was wondering if someone could give me some info on this as really looking forward to the move but just getting some last minuet jitters as to money and surviving 

Thank you in advance for any information that is given


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok - $27 an hour.
Lets say a 40hr week which seems to be the standard here.
$1080 per week
$56160 per annum.

Breakdown of your would be outgoings :-

Rates as of 1st April 2012: Tax Rate Taxable Income Tax Element Remaining 
Bottom (10.5%) $14000.00 $1470.00 $12530.00 
Low (17.5%) $34000.00 $5950.00 $28050.00 
Mid (30%) $8160.00 $2448.00 $5712.00 
High (33%) $0.00 $0.00 $0.00 
Totals: $56160.00 $9868.00 $46292.00 

ACC Levy (1.70%) on $56160.00: $954.72 

Total available to spend: $45337.28 
Monthly: $3778.11 
4 - Weekly: $3487.48 
Fortnightly: $1743.74 
Weekly: $871.87 

All payment amounts are approximate, due to specific rounding amounts used by IRD which vary depending on payment frequency. Rates are correct as of April 2012 - March 2013 tax year but are subject to change. This should only be used as a guide. 

Mortgage Guide
With your income of $56160.00, you could potentially borrow: 

(Repayments based on 25 year loan at 5.9% interest)

If you have Amount Monthly Repayments 
No Children: $308880 $1994.46 
1 Child: $297648 $1921.94 
2 Children: $280800 $1813.15 
3 Children: $266760 $1722.49 
4 or more Children: $249912 $1613.7 


If the income is just for you, then I see no reason why you can't afford to live well here.
Any more people then you will struggle. I'd say for two adults you're looking at around $75k - $80k per annum.
All depends what you want out of life, where you want to live, size of house you want to buy/rent, if you need a car etc etc.


----------



## Pab84 (Jan 13, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Ok - $27 an hour.
> Lets say a 40hr week which seems to be the standard here.
> $1080 per week
> $56160 per annum.
> ...


Thanks Escapedtonz

I know I will be working 57hr weeks and have been promised more money once a settle in and the company are happy with me 

And it would be my wife and I that would be moving over and obviously need a house car etc 

I am a carpenter/supervisor to trade and working in Christchurch and know the work is there but I am just worrying about coming over and falling on my face and not being able to live but with the information you have gave has helped me with the situation.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Cool so that works out at $80k per annum. Unfortunately you'll have to pay a bit of the highest tax bracket.

Revised breakdown :-

Rates as of 1st April 2012: Tax Rate Taxable Income Tax Element Remaining 
Bottom (10.5%) $14000.00 $1470.00 $12530.00 
Low (17.5%) $34000.00 $5950.00 $28050.00 
Mid (30%) $22000.00 $6600.00 $15400.00 
High (33%) $10000.00 $3300.00 $6700.00 
Totals: $80000.00 $17320.00 $62680.00 

ACC Levy (1.70%) on $80000.00: $1360.00 

Total available to spend: $61320.00 
Monthly: $5110.00 
4 - Weekly: $4716.92 
Fortnightly: $2358.46 
Weekly: $1179.23 

All payment amounts are approximate, due to specific rounding amounts used by IRD which vary depending on payment frequency. Rates are correct as of April 2012 - March 2013 tax year but are subject to change. This should only be used as a guide. 

Mortgage Guide
With your income of $80000.00, you could potentially borrow: 

(Repayments based on 25 year loan at 5.9% interest)

If you have Amount Monthly Repayments 
No Children: $440000 $2841.11 
1 Child: $424000 $2737.8 
2 Children: $400000 $2582.83 
3 Children: $380000 $2453.69 
4 or more Children: $356000 $2298.72 

You shouldn't have any problems living here if you're earning $80k a year and that's for the both of you.
If you do everything in moderation and your not expecting to be able to eat out every night you'll be fine.
Christchurch is a great city even with the damage from the earthquake.
It has a very English feel to it and cosmopolitan. Lots to do and see. Really nice suburbs etc.

I would definitely consider living there if the opportunity arose. We have some friends from UK emigrating there in April so will hopefully be spending more time there in the years to come and the chap sitting at the side of me at work tonight only has 4 weeks left and he'll be retiring back home there for the rest of his days 

Many many years of work remaining there. The city centre project is a 10 year rebuild.

Good luck.


----------



## Pab84 (Jan 13, 2013)

:~D Thank you very much for the information been a great help put those demons to sleep cant wait to start the process hope to be over Very soon
Once again thank you very much helped me out a lot :~D


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Pab84 said:


> :~D Thank you very much for the information been a great help put those demons to sleep cant wait to start the process hope to be over Very soon
> Once again thank you very much helped me out a lot :~D


Hey no problem. 
Only too glad helping others fulfil their emigration dreams and you'll always find my posts to be truthful and based on our real life experiences......I call a spade a spade!

So where about's in the UK are you?
From the North West myself - Wigan. Lived in Preston. Worked in Manchester.
Know exactly what you're going through. Should I or shouldn't I?
Big decision for you.
I had an easy, very well paying job back in the UK. Had an excellent life. The wife didnt need to work, wanted for nothing etc etc......but we just longed for adventure. 
Wanted to live in a place where our little one could be a kid and grow up like we did when we were young. Wanted a better quality of life and be more outdoorsy.
Certainly got all that and more. NZ is a fantastic place. Yeah it's lacking in a bit of history and its more expensive to live here than UK with less options and convenience but one learns to live with it and adapt.
I'd recommend living here to anyone.
All the best with your plans
Cheers


----------



## Pab84 (Jan 13, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Hey no problem.
> Only too glad helping others fulfil their emigration dreams and you'll always find my posts to be truthful and based on our real life experiences......I call a spade a spade!
> 
> So where about's in the UK are you?
> ...


Hi Mate 

I am from up North Glasgow and thanks for the information helped a lot yesterday things were flying around my head 

That’s the reason we want to move to NZ as well better quality of life just no the same in the UK anymore went down hill drastically 
just cant wait for the process to start been officially offered the job now so it all go just to process the visa medical hope to be over as soon as 

Also mate what is it like for renting out houses I have read that you need to have referees so that they will rent the house and also that there are not a lot of houses to rent anymore do you know anything about this 

Cheers


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Pab84 said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> I am from up North Glasgow and thanks for the information helped a lot yesterday things were flying around my head
> 
> ...


Yeah UK has gone to the dogs!

We didn't need references to rent here in Wellington. The adverts mentioned it but when we approached the landlords they didn't ask for them. We did offer even though we'd never rented in the UK. We always had a house and a mortgage, however we approached the bank/building society before we flew out who said they could give us a reference letter if we needed anytime and would post out to us in NZ.

We rented a fully furnished holiday home for 8 weeks until our container arrived then got an unfurnished house on a long term rental contract.

Not really sure what the rental world is like in Christchurch. I've read about the difficulties finding suitable accommodation too but don't know how much of a reality it is.
Obviously a lot of property has been condemned after the quake and the families who lived there have moved into long term rented due to the extended time taken by the insurance companies to make a decision. This in turn reduces the properties available. Then there are the workers who are coming to Christchurch to help in the rebuild from all over the world just like you and they all need somewhere to live!
Im sure you'll find somewhere but may need to increase the rental budget or live further away and commute.
Look on TradeMe for property. Similar to eBay. You'll not be able to register from UK so may not be able to see essential contact details on the classifieds but if you let me know I can have a look and get phone numbers/email addresses for you.
I'd recommend getting something sorted before you arrive but if you don't there's plenty of motels you can stay at for a few weeks and you can just turn up on spec. They tend to give you reduced fees for longer term stays.


----------



## Pab84 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello Mate 

Yes I have been reading up and said they do but will see when I try, I have been on looking at trade me and there looks to be a lot of houses flats going for rent so think we should be good and I know the company that I will be working with will be putting me up for the first month till I find my own place so looking good 

And with the contact details would that be ok when I get my dates of coming out give you a contact through this and if you could do that then it would be a massive help 

Also my wife will be coming with me as a dependant do you know if she would be able to study on a working visa when we apply for that or would another visa be needed.

Once again thats for all this Information


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Pab84 said:


> Hello Mate
> 
> Yes I have been reading up and said they do but will see when I try, I have been on looking at trade me and there looks to be a lot of houses flats going for rent so think we should be good and I know the company that I will be working with will be putting me up for the first month till I find my own place so looking good
> 
> ...


If your new employer putting you up for the first month there's high chance that you'll be able to extend in that accommodation at your own cost.

Yeah if you need any contact details off a TradeMe ad just let me know via the forum. You can add a post to this thread or send me a private message (pm).
Happy to help.

As far as I know your wife will need her own visa to live, study, work in NZ so if she's looking to study then maybe a student visa.
Depending on the length of your working visa (must be over 6 months) your wife could look at the family stream route.
However I'm no expert on Immigration stuff. Check the Immigration New Zealand website, talk to Customer Services by email or seek advice from an Immigration Consultant who is authorised to give advice on moving to NZ.

I'd recommend attending an expo on moving to New Zealand. 
There are numerous all over the UK regularly. You may have to travel but its a small price to pay.
They're excellent for getting all the advice you need on everything involved with the move. Immigration NZ usually attend and a few Immigration Consultant companies will be there plus international removals, pension transfers, money exchange etc etc


----------

